# Dave Hunt on YouTube!



## Blue Tick

[video=youtube;tw-Q41TKBxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw-Q41TKBxQ[/video]


----------



## Herald

In an effort to be charitable I will not question Mr. Hunt's sincerity in what he believes. But there is a serious credibility issue when he claims to be ignorant of the Reformers and then is quoted as saying he has volumes of material on Calvinism, including highlighted passages from Calvin's Institutes. How can a man like this be taken seriously in the debate?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Quote: "I'm a Calvinist because because a consistent application of a biblical hermeneutic leads a person to recognize that God is sovereign in salvation." --James White


----------



## DMcFadden

In our Christian cult of personality, several people have been catapulted forward as spokespersons on any number of subjects, whether they are truly the best ones to speak on it or not. Also, I have often wondered at the noetic effects of the fall on our minds when reading otherwise stalwart Christians such as Dr. Geisler and Dave Hunt dissembling when they get to "Calvinism." What causes us to become so unbalanced, unfair, and outright untrue when we characterize the positions of our opponents? Could it have something to do with a garden? Hmmmmmm.

Reading some of the material over on the Founders site, it also amazes me to see the vitriolic way in which some of the SBC leaders speak of "Calvinism" in almost the same mouth twisted, snarling, half-spit as when they excoriate "liberalism" or "mormonism."

I realize that the word "Arminian" is nearly a swear word over here on PB too. However, in my experience, Calvinists are a bit fairer with their analysis of the situation than some of these all-too-public critics.


----------



## greenbaggins

I have a hard time giving Hunt any credibility. I am sure that he is sincere. However, in his massive work on Calvinism, he does not interact with any of the more prominent Calvinist theologians, or Calvin scholars, for that matter. He quotes men who agree with him. It makes one wonder if he has read much Reformed literature. I would like to see him interact with Zanchi's work, for instance. I believe it was Toplady who asked Wesley if he would write a refutation of Zanchi's work on predestination. Wesley agreed, but then never did it.


----------



## Pilgrim

Some of Hunt's books on occultism and Roman Catholicism were instrumental in my conversion in the late 90's. After that I read some MacArthur books and quickly became convinced of Calvinism. I basically quit paying attention to Hunt when he published a nonsensical article against Calvinism in his newsletter prior to the publication of _What Love is This?_


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Dave Hunt has aged a lot; I had no idea he was that old.


----------



## Pilgrim

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Dave Hunt has aged a lot; I had no idea he was that old.



Wiki has him as being born in 1926.


----------



## Pilgrim

I think this was the first post I made to the PB. With the statement that those who are converted under Calvinist ministry aren't saved, Hunt seems to go beyond what even some of the more vitriolic anti-Calvinists have said. As far as I know, he has never retracted this statement either.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Pilgrim said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Hunt has aged a lot; I had no idea he was that old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki has him as being born in 1926.
Click to expand...


That makes him 82. Hope I am still going strong at that age. There is no doubting his sincerity, but he is not qualified to write on such themes. One of the best things a theological writer can do is to know his limitations.


----------



## JohnTombes

Many are 'sincere' while being sincerely wrong (and some dangerously so). 

Sincerity is not the test of orthodoxy or of a gracious spirit. The scriptures are the standard by which all things are to be judged. 

I am glad that ignorance is usually vincible, to be conquered by the grace of GOd. 

Mike


----------

